# GTX 10xx series support in 10.3?



## GreekGeek (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

soz if this in the wrong area, ports might be correct? 

The GTX 10xx series of hardware was released late May, with the 367.xx series of drivers. Any word/advice/howto to get this working? 

Can not see it (367.xx) in ports & was unable to get it to fly with the official nVidia instructions, likely due to user error ..... ;-)

Of course, any secret 11.00-beta drivers, gratefully accepted too! 

GreekGeek


----------



## archfan (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi

I also own a GTX 1070 and had some problems with it as well at first. There is a patch posted here which worked fine for me.

Apply this patch in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver with `patch -p0 < nvidia-driver-367.35.diff` and then execute `make makesum` to update the checksums.


----------



## GreekGeek (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Archfan & Yall,

thanks for the howto  

I  have been trying to get this sorted in FreeBSD & Linux minus system-md and am now have a case of OS-configure-fatigue. 

I may get a 2nd wind this weekend. 

GreekGeek


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2016)

GreekGeek said:


> Of course, any secret 11.00-beta drivers, gratefully accepted too!


All versions of FreeBSD on all architectures use the exact same ports tree and therefor have exactly the same ports and versions available.


----------



## archfan (Jul 18, 2016)

GreekGeek said:


> Hi Archfan & Yall,
> 
> thanks for the howto
> 
> ...



You're welcome. Don't give up now. FreeBSD is well worth the 'struggle'.


----------



## GreekGeek (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi SirDice, Archfan & yall,

my incorrect hunch was that more recent versions of FreeBSD did have newer software/driver versions-so thanks for the heads up  

One more question arises from that-would Archfan's patch work in FreeBSD 11.00-beta1? Different kernel, but some tree or does doing the build in that repo, sort the kernel issue? 

Archfan, I am an inveterate tinkerer, so very likely to give it another "bash." (geek pun on shells.....). Two blockers at the moment, are nVidia drivers & Torguard VPN client. 

GreekGeek


----------

